# PCL6 Error - Undefined XL code



## borainea

Hello,
I've been getting a blank page when printing from my Xerox Phaser 3420 printer with the following below message appearing on it - would any one know what this means and how I am able to fix it - Please Help if you can.


Position: 0x5 (5)
System: XLPGP/xl_pa
Line: 878
Version: PCL6 3.25 12-30-2003


Andrew


----------



## Chode

Hi!, borainea! The error message you are seeing is almost certainly driver related. I would check Xerox for an updated driver. Always a good idea to remove the old driver before loading the new one. This error isn't uncommon with HP's own PCL 6 drivers.


----------



## GaJ2888

ERROR: undefined
OFFENDING COMMAND: G00GFFEncoding 

we are experincing these errors on a xerox 6135 duplicatior. No software has been upgraded or changed in anyway?


----------

